# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Een pijnlijke vraag

## B011314

Donderdagmiddag j.l. ben ik onder volledige narcose geweest i.v.m. een oogoperatie. Gisterenmiddag om 16.00 uur heb ik nog een pilletje ( welk ?) moeten slikken. Nu zondagavond moet ik aanhoudend pijnlijk plassen Is dit een gevolg van bovenstaande ? Hopelijk niet blijvend ?
Hartelijk dank.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Bo11314,

Ik heb op je andere topic al gepoogd te antwoord op je vraag.
Lees nu hier dat je aanhoudend pijn bij het plassen hebt, als je veelvuldig naar moet plassen en pijn hebt kan het een blaasontsteking zijn.
Ik zou contact opnemen met de huisarts.
Sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## B011314

Hartelijk dank.

----------


## ikke64

@Luuss,

Door narcose en het gebeuren er om heen kan inderdaad makkelijker een blaasontsteking ontstaan.

Gr Ikke

----------

